# Lincoln Trail FT



## Jeannie Greenlee (Apr 15, 2009)

Any news from the Derby?

Thanks!


----------



## Fowl Weather (Jan 8, 2009)

Open call backs?


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

11 or 12 back to the 4th in the morning in the derby.

Over 30 handles or pickups in the Open.

Sorry don't have callbacks yet.


----------



## Jeannie Greenlee (Apr 15, 2009)

WooooHooo! I just got the call that Andy & Maverick won the Derby! I'm so proud.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Jeannie Greenlee said:


> Any news from the Derby?
> 
> Thanks!




Way to go TEAM MAV!!!!! WOOHOO!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Amateur callbacks to 2nd series:

2
3
5
7
8
10
14
15
16
17
18
23
27
29
30
31
32
33
34
38
41


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Amateur water blind starts sunday AM. Same group as above is called back.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Go Buss Go.

Chris needs all the help you can give him. :twisted:


----------



## dlybeck (Aug 30, 2005)

Any call backs from the Open land series (marks/blind)?


----------



## joeharris (Jul 12, 2009)

Just got word that Chris Ledford and Indi Go Girl won the open. For those of you paying attention, that is 4 All Age wins, an FC, and a qualification for Nationals all as a two year old! Way to go Darlene, you've done a great job with our little puppy. I just wish I could get a repeat breeding done.


----------



## vanman (Sep 26, 2007)

Way to go Mav and Andy.a rising star.Congrats also to team Ledford....very nice.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

10 dogs called back to amateur water marks:
2
3
5
8
10
14
17
27
34
38


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

Open 1st 54 2nd 26 3rd 2 4th 64 RJ 75 Jams 3, 56 Sorry I dont have catalog with me. Ledford and Indi did a nice job. Looks like a great future for that lil dog.


----------



## vanman (Sep 26, 2007)

Congrats to Andy Whitely and Lucy 3 rd in Am.awesome!


----------



## Darin Westphal (Feb 24, 2005)

results are now up on EE.

Congratulations to Andy Attar/Troy Tilleraas and Cannon for the Qual blue!!!!!!! Awesome work!


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Huge congrats to Andy Whiteley! Derby 1st for Mav and AM 3rd for Lucy! Great weekend!


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Congrats on Cannon's Qual win, Troy!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*
Congrats to all!!

Aaron*


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrats to Darlene, Indy, and Chris Ledford for the open win. Also Congrats to Andy Whitely on Mavs derby win and Lucys Am third.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

captain2560 said:


> Congrats to Darlene, Indy, and Chris Ledford for the open win. Also Congrats to Andy Whitely on Mavs derby win and Lucys Am third.


Absolutely!!!!


----------



## Mitch Patterson (Feb 20, 2003)

Thanks to all of the workers for putting on another fun, well run field trial. You guys are the best!!! Congratzz to all...

Mitch


----------

